# Ohio River Report Cincinnati Area



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

Fished yesterday morning. Shad is everywhere and you'll get 100's in your net. Mostly smaller gizzrds. Found bigger shad in the Mill Creek area back under the over pass.

Fishing was great early on. Fished right infront of Hooters at about 25 ft deep. Caught 1-7 lb drum, 6 cats in about 2 hours time. Two cats were 30 inches long. Had bites all morning and the taps were light. Someone posted prior about the fish wanting a smaller piece of cut bait. i agree because the gizzards i used were small and i just cut them in half with the head and belly attached and hooked through the head. The wind got a little crazy and i went in early. The fish quit hitting at around 10 when the wind picked up.

on a side note, i have never seen this much active shad in the ohio river. i docked at frederick's landing in Wilder and the Licking is filled with shad. I went down to anderson ferry and mill creek and the shad are all over the bank. they were busting surface all day. i think it is hard for my "hooked" shad to compete with all the shad out there.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the fish!Yea last weekend they wanted small pieces of bait also


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I was fishing just below you yesterday morning at the L&N bridge on the KY. side. I had 1 hard hit and he got off halfway to the boat. The rest of the time they just tapped my shad off the hooks. I went above the Big mac bridge on the Ohio side and did get a nice channel cat. It was 7.4 pounds 26 inches long. The boat was being turned by the wind thougth my line was hung up when it bent down . Picked it up and the fish let me know it was there and was not happy about being hooked. The wind got stronger so I tried one other spot but just gave up . The boat was just bouncing around too much to relax at all. I got off the river by 11.a.m. There are loads of shad also at the outflow of the creek right at the Bellevu ,Newport line. I just wonder if the skipjacks are anywhere around feeding on the Shad. Sounds like you had a much better time boating fish than I did.



[email protected] :F 
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html

LINKS 4 FISHING INFORMATION AND SUPPLIES
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/links4fishing.html


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Any reports of sauger being caught yet?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Last Saturday we caught a couple sauger with the 70 or so white bass we caught. Also 2 crappie and 3 largemouth. No cats, but we were mostly tossing artificials. I'm trying again tomorrow.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Sauger in the 2-3 lb. range are up hard at the dams on the Eastern part of the Ohio river near W. Va. we most of caught close to 90 of them on Weds.

Also on that area of the Ohio river the shad are everywhere too. We had schools of 1000's come past us and would black out the first 5ft off shore..30ft long..amazing hatch this year, nice to see again.

Scott


----------

